# Siemens LOGO! lernen



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wir kommen auf unserer Baustelle langsam zur Elektroinstallation und dabei möchte ich gerne einige Lampen etc. über die Siemens LOGO! mit z.B. den Rauchmeldern vernetzen oder die Rolladensteuerung darüber laufen lassen, etc. Überhaupt interessiert mich das Thema SPS (insbesondere Siemens LOGO!) sehr. Gibt es irgendwo vernünftige (und bezahlbare Bücher, welche einem Grundwissen anschaulich erklären und vielleicht sogar Schaltungsbeispiele enthalten? Elektrogrundwissen aus dem Automobilbereich ist eigentlich sehr gut vorhanden, ich muß also nicht ganz bei null anfangen. Die LOGO! wurde mir von einem Bekannten empfohlen, da diese wohl recht einfach und preiswert zu sein scheint. Für ein paar Infos, Links, Büchern etc. wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Grüße,
Thommy


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 September 2005)

Hallo,
das wird Dich erstmal beschäftigen, aber am besten die Demo runterladen und loslegen (ist ein guter Simulator mit dabei):http://www2.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/support/02Documentation/index.html


----------



## Josef (21 September 2005)

*Re: Logo Programme!*



			
				Thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Für ein paar Infos, Links, ...



Hallo Thommy,

Hier wird zur Zeit ein bischen mit der Logo programmiert. Schaue doch
mal rein. Dumme Frage

mfg
Josef


----------



## EisenWolf (22 Oktober 2005)

*LOGO Programieren !*

Na dann viel Glück,
aber am besten über den PC Programieren, da mann nicht vom Ausgang zum  Eingang schreibt.
Ansonsten ist sie leich in der bedienung und Programierung, ideal für Anfänger.

mfg Mdt.


----------



## stefand (23 Oktober 2005)

Also ich schwöre im Bereich Kleinsteuerungen auf die ZEN von OMRON!

Bedienung - Preis u. Leistung ein wahnsinn!


----------

